# Web Directory



## Shaun (19 Aug 2009)

I have been considering installing a Web Directory for cycling web sites.

Does anyone think this would be a good addition to CC?

(_Note: This would be a categorised list of web site links, much like __Qango.com__, but for cycling resources._)

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Tharg2007 (19 Aug 2009)

definitely , with ratings for service, time, politeness, price etc.


----------



## thomas (27 Aug 2009)

possibly...as long as it links to my websites 

I put one on a forum I ran and just found it to be underused and empty so I removed it.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (27 Aug 2009)

reminds me of the good ol' days pre google, web directories were so helpful!


----------

